# WW 2 Aircraft screensaver



## Messy1 (Dec 24, 2008)

I was just wondering if anyone might know of a screensaver of WW2 planes that uses high quality photos and also has a wide variety of planes as well? My dad was wanting one on his computer and we looked for a little bit online but could not find a screen saver we really liked.

If any of you fine gentlemen have come across one could you please let me know?

Thanks in advance everyone!
Bryon O.


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 24, 2008)

Dunno of any screensavers out there with warbirds, but Windows itself has their slideshow screensaver built-in, just put any pics you want into a seperate folder (using ALL your WW2 photos tends to cause teh screensaver to crash due to massive input overload......trust me....), select that folder for the slideshow folder, and voila, you've got your own screensaver.


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 24, 2008)

Yep, you can use that or I use a program called Nuonsoft. It's a free download that changes the wallpaper (not a screensaver). I have about 500 pics in a folder and it changes my wallpaper every 10 minutes.


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Dec 26, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> Yep, you can use that or I use a program called Nuonsoft. It's a free download that changes the wallpaper (not a screensaver). I have about 500 pics in a folder and it changes my wallpaper every 10 minutes.


Is that only on Vista because I wouldn't mind that on my computer...I'm smart I only run XP


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 27, 2008)

That's how I made my Milwaukee Road screensaver....


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 28, 2008)

I use Webshots to change my wallpaper, though it has a selectable option for screensaver.

Works on Win98 and XP, not sure about Vista.


----------



## Catch22 (Dec 29, 2008)

If it works on XP, it should theoretically work on Vista. Though it IS Windows we're talking about.


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 29, 2008)

Yeah, no kiddin.

Every version of Windows since 98se has had the slideshow feature. Not sure about 95.


----------



## Messy1 (Dec 29, 2008)

I used to use a free program from Webshots.com. You can store photos in different category folders, and then select which folder you want to use as a screen saver. It's a free program and works really good. You can create your account online, and store photos online.


----------

